# Djent - The Dirty Word



## Dan (Oct 26, 2008)

we'll ladies and gents, Ive witnessed the beginning of the end for the progressive extended range musicians and bands around the world. The term 'djent' is no longer a terminology for a motion made on a guitar... it has turned into a 'fad' :

Whilst at work in Subway last night a group of 4 teenagers who had obviously just come back from a band practise came in and ordered sandwiches. Now judging by looking at them with their side parted hair and piercings and skinny jeans (which may i add is fine if your into that stuff, each to their own and all) id have guessed that they listened to 'deathcore' and 'screamo' music, to which i was correct, they were all sporting t-shirts of bands with names i couldnt understand and generic titles on them like 'stabby stab rip rip i killed your foetus' etc.

Theyd just ordered and sat down when they began talking about downtuned guitars. Me being bored and having finished my work i listened in on what they thought on the subject, and to my horror, one of the guys turned round and said 'i really want to start a djent band with pig squeals'. The others all started agreeing saying that djent was a really cool genre and pig squealing over djent music would be 'super cool'.

It was at this point i had to but in and i asked them whether they actually knew what the term djent meant. The guy who had started the conversation turned round to me and said in a rather cocky voice 'duh, its a genre of music where you play open notes off beat and stuff, you wouldnt understand'

*please note at this point if i hadnt been at work i would have ripped the little fuckers head right off, ill educated little shit

so i proceeded to get on with what i was doing, all the time playing catch 33 in the background in store and feeling extremely disappointed. 

So there we have it, the beginning of the end, from now on were going to be inundated with generic multi time sig riffs and breakdowns with pig squealing in them. 

I for one am saddened by this, what do the rest of you on here think


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 26, 2008)

I've thought for a long time the whole "djent" thing was overplayed. it was kinda cool till every single person that had a pod started doing it, heh.


----------



## Regor (Oct 26, 2008)

I say its 4 kids. Doesn't meant the rest of the world thinks the same way.


Maybe we should start a djent education website? www.djent.com


----------



## Dan (Oct 26, 2008)

djent.org - raising awareness in odd time sigs and polyrivvims

i quite like that haha


----------



## HamBungler (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't think it'll catch on that well honestly, most people are totally dumbfounded when they hear metal with "djent" elements (I refuse to call it a genre) because they can't really get into it. I think when done well djent is pretty awesome, like Periphery and the like who make it interesting, and when its not completely overused its a pretty cool technique.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 26, 2008)

Even this thread is confused:

Their definition of "djent" = wrong.

Actual definition of "djent" = four-string power chords, palm muted, popularized by Meshuggah. 

1-string = thump
2-string = chug
3-string = more chug
4-string (or more) = djent

There actually is a ridiculously huge number of bands doing the "open notes off-time" version of "djent" right now, to the point that it's starting to compete with the bands doing full sets of nothing but breakdowns for 30 minutes.


----------



## auxioluck (Oct 26, 2008)

Luckily, most younger musicians have no concept of time signature or polyrhythms, so I think we'll be kinda safe.

This is why I'm back to playing a 6 string in standard tuning.


----------



## Kotex (Oct 26, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I've thought for a long time the whole "djent" thing was overplayed. it was kinda cool till every single person that had a pod started doing it, heh.



Pretty much. That shit was old years ago.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 26, 2008)

djent has always been retarded. I don't really care either way lol, sounds like it has gone beyond your guys control though haha


----------



## Harry (Oct 26, 2008)

"'stabby stab rip rip i killed your foetus' etc."

Luckily, I almost never hear the term around Melbourne.
I guess the "cool" kids of Melbourne haven't come across SS.org yet.


----------



## abyssalservant (Oct 26, 2008)

*laughs* I thought it was a madeup word only known on sevenstring. Does anyone know where it came from?
. . . definitely not a genre, they're on crack.


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2008)

abyssalservant said:


> *laughs* I thought it was a madeup word only known on sevenstring. Does anyone know where it came from?
> . . . definitely not a genre, they're on crack.



Same. This is the first/only place I'd really heard it.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 27, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> Luckily, most younger musicians have no concept of time signature or polyrhythms, so I think we'll be kinda safe.


 


But do not be overconfident in this percieved safety, because they just _might_ find a way to figure it out all on their own, and ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Naren (Oct 27, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I've thought for a long time the whole "djent" thing was overplayed. it was kinda cool till every single person that had a pod started doing it, heh.





About 3-4 years ago, almost no one was doing it. Now everyone and their grandma (yeah, their grandma. SERIOUSLY) is doing it.

I like some of the bands doing it (specifically, I love Periphy/Bulb's stuff). 

But, it has nothing to do with time signatures, it has to do with the sound of a palm-muted power chord extended over (usually) 4 strings. It's just that most bands doing it do it with heavy syncopation in 4/4 (or some other common time signature like 3/4 or 6/4) or they decide to copy Meshuggah and do it with polyrhythms.


----------



## I_infect (Oct 27, 2008)

Urban Dictionary: djent


----------



## Dan (Oct 27, 2008)

my general worry is the kids these days just dont have enough cowbell in their music. it shouldnt be about polyrhythms, more cowbell i say!


----------



## loktide (Oct 27, 2008)

'djent' was actually introduced by meshuggah while describing the guitar sound on the production of 'destroy erase improve' on an interview.

then popularized by bulb mainly at the meshuggah forum and here


who the fuck cares if some emo teenagers misinterpret 'djent'? i doesn't annoy me nearly as that 7-string guitars are mostly advertised as 'nu-metal' on most catalogues and music stores over here


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 27, 2008)

I_infect said:


> Urban Dictionary: djent



I don't know what's funnier, the fact that all of those definitions are wrong, or the fact that Bulb/Periphery is in all of them


----------



## Dan (Oct 27, 2008)

loktide said:


> who the fuck cares if some emo teenagers misinterpret 'djent'? i doesn't annoy me nearly as that 7-string guitars are mostly advertised as 'nu-metal' on most catalogues and music stores over here



yeah actually i agree, usually people think im in some sort of limp bizkit or korn tribute band when i say i play 7 string and extended range guitars. As much as being a rather underground culture playing ERG's does have their downfall when it comes to education on the matter within the general public


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 27, 2008)

Plug said:


> 'stabby stab rip rip i killed your foetus'




Anyway, it's like everything, someone starts doing something, then a load of people jump on the wagon...


----------



## sakeido (Oct 27, 2008)

Nothing bothers me more than when people use "djent" to describe gear. "This is really djenty!" "This amp djents like no other!" How often do people seriously need to djent?


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 27, 2008)

I havent even heard anyone else talk about it here.

Anyway, WTF is "djent" supposed to be? Is it just Palm muting with four strings? If that much is true, I personally dont like the way "djent"ing sounds. Poly rythms are sweet, but I definitely dont listen to meshuggah for the tone of their guitar. Just my opinion, I pretty much hate pod tones too( I guess thats 95&#37; of this board so far I've just offended)---just my opinion, I know meshuggah likes to use real amps to record with.

My point is, albeit not very clear probably, is that saying someone is copying meshuggah because they are "djent"ing is like saying someone is copying van halen because they finger tap. It may be somewhat true, but inevitable. To advance the music, you have to use everytool you can.

Anyways, I'd like to hear some polyrythms integrated with a normal song. I personally enjoy polyrythm bridges or builds followed by normal 6/8 or 4/4 parts, shit throw in a 9/8. It makes shit all schizo until it climaxes.


----------



## Ze Kink (Oct 27, 2008)

rectifryer said:


> just my opinion, I know meshuggah likes to use real amps to record with.



They don't. They did try it for ObZen, but said that it didn't work. Old stuff wasn't done with a POD because they weren't around yet.

I  djent


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 27, 2008)

Ze Kink said:


> They don't. They did try it for ObZen, but said that it didn't work. Old stuff wasn't done with a POD because they weren't around yet.
> 
> I  djent



Does that mean that obZen was recorded with real amps or not?


----------



## Dan (Oct 27, 2008)

no obzen wasnt, like he said, they tried it, but it just didnt work, so they went back to using the POD


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 27, 2008)

older stuff was done with a mesa 50 cal if i'm not mistaken, then they moved onto line6 when the pod came out, and now they use the line6 hd heads which they DI'd for Obzen I believe, but i could be wrong


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 27, 2008)

Ze Kink said:


> They don't. They did try it for ObZen, but said that it didn't work. Old stuff wasn't done with a POD because they weren't around yet.
> 
> I  djent


Well that explains why I still dont like their guitar tone lol. Still like meshuggah though.


----------



## Ze Kink (Oct 27, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> older stuff was done with a mesa 50 cal if i'm not mistaken, then they moved onto line6 when the pod came out, and now they use the line6 hd heads which they DI'd for Obzen I believe, but i could be wrong



Dual Rectifier was used in most of the records, and a homemade amp for solos. They never used the HD's, they used Pod Pro's and then switched to Vetta II's. Now they've switched to Axe FX.

Before the Pods they used 8100 series Valvestate heads live.


----------



## sami (Oct 27, 2008)

Where are ya'll getting your information from??

Interview with Tomas Haake from Meshuggah



> Yeah, it's kind of weird as we used the same amps and stuff as we did on the Catch 33 album. Maybe from just trying different mics and positions with the cabinets for this one. Actually I don't think we used cabinets for the production on catch 33, we only lined in. That would be the main difference. We still used the same amps for this one the Vetta 2 amps, the Line 6 stuff but this time around we used microphones and mic'd the cabinets. This would be where the added grit comes in and there is a bit more dirt to it. I really liked the guitar sound on this one.


----------



## Ze Kink (Oct 27, 2008)

sami said:


> Where are ya'll getting your information from??
> 
> Interview with Tomas Haake from Meshuggah



Meshforum, various interviews.


----------



## sami (Oct 27, 2008)

ahh, I think the word "POD" is being misused on this page. That's what led to my confusion.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Oct 27, 2008)

Plug said:


> we'll ladies and gents, Ive witnessed the beginning of the end for the progressive extended range musicians and bands around the world. The term 'djent' is no longer a terminology for a motion made on a guitar... it has turned into a 'fad' :
> 
> Whilst at work in Subway last night a group of 4 teenagers who had obviously just come back from a band practise came in and ordered sandwiches. Now judging by looking at them with their side parted hair and piercings and skinny jeans (which may i add is fine if your into that stuff, each to their own and all) id have guessed that they listened to 'deathcore' and 'screamo' music, to which i was correct, they were all sporting t-shirts of bands with names i couldnt understand and generic titles on them like 'stabby stab rip rip i killed your foetus' etc.
> 
> ...



the jedi are going to feel this one


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 27, 2008)

Give anything enough time and the so-called mainstream will eventually co-opt it on both a micro and a macro level.

On a macro level, it didn't seem like too long ago where it absolutely, positively wasn't cool to like any metal. Now, even on the cover to the video game Guitar Hero (2, is it?) there's a freaking cartoon black metaller! 

On a micro level, yeah, things like polyrhythms, "djent," and other things that the more "progressive" subcultures within heavy music will eventually influence the more mainstream face of the genre. 

If that fact really chaps one's ass, I guess the best reaction would be to keep innovating.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 27, 2008)

Demiurge said:


> If that fact really chaps one's ass, I guess the best reaction would be to keep innovating.



 And accept the fact that you may never be as well known, successful, or wealthy as those who will take what you created and watered it down.


----------



## furrevig (Oct 27, 2008)

...


----------



## polydeathsphere (Oct 27, 2008)

no matter who says it or how many times they do it, Djent will always be a badass word.


----------



## sami (Oct 27, 2008)

please please! let's be djentlmen here1







/yeah, i went there


----------



## Decipher (Oct 27, 2008)

Plug said:


> my general worry is the kids these days just dont have enough cowbell in their music. it shouldnt be about polyrhythms, more cowbell i say!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 27, 2008)

sami said:


> please please! let's be djentlmen here1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonalArchitect (Oct 27, 2008)

sami said:


> please please! let's be djentlmen here1



Oh God, please, someone photoshop a top hat on Martin while headbanging or Jens while expressing a metal face.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Oct 28, 2008)

so djent is out, can we use diggadin instead of triplet? 

IE

_Dude slayer's Raining Blood is great!
Yeah! There must be 60 diggadins in that song!_


----------



## ire_works (Oct 28, 2008)

they can take our words , they can take our cloths

but they can never take our Bulb , our Meshuggah , OUR FREEDOM!!!

sorry , i got a little Braveheart there for a second.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 28, 2008)

I REALLY WANT TO START AN OPEN CHORD BAND WITH INCOHERENT SHOUTING AND FARTING


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 28, 2008)

"INCOHERENT FARTING"


----------



## Harry (Oct 28, 2008)

maliciousteve said:


> I REALLY WANT TO START AN OPEN CHORD BAND WITH INCOHERENT SHOUTING AND FARTING


----------



## Dan (Oct 28, 2008)

maliciousteve said:


> I REALLY WANT TO START AN OPEN CHORD BAND WITH INCOHERENT SHOUTING AND FARTING



DUN DUN DUN...DUN DUN DUN...DUN DUN DUN... BREE BREE BREE BREE

Repeat verse/chorus X56


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh hang on guys. Lemme check...

























Yup, we're still OK. All is good with the world.


----------



## DavyH (Oct 28, 2008)

maliciousteve said:


> I REALLY WANT TO START AN OPEN CHORD BAND WITH INCOHERENT SHOUTING AND FARTING


 
Haven't you _heard_ the new Metallica?


----------



## Kakaka (Oct 28, 2008)

I notice that, though its first mention/invention came from Meshuggah in reference to that double octave power chord muted close to the neck, it's spread across the world through the web because of Bulb and Periphery.
When you listen to the latter's music, you'll listen to a guitar tone heavier and tighter than usual (standing out specially due to Mishas' big talent on mixing), with specially interesting low end riffing. That leads a lot of people to think that djent is actually the heavier 'chug' in that.

Whether Mesh started that or not, is now irrelevant. Bulb's the main icon and reference for the term, along with his music. Even more because I guess he digs the term and sound far more than Meshugga's dudes and fans anyway.


----------



## sami (Oct 28, 2008)

DavyH said:


> Haven't you _heard_ the new Metallica?



hsnap:


----------



## fellsal88 (Jan 26, 2009)

this is true and sad, a bunch of fucking little fagots thinking they could play off time signature stuff just by picking random notes on a low tuned 7 string. now all you have to do is go buy any line 6 distortion and do that.

i use to be proud of the world "djent" now i cant even use around scene kids because it going to be the next biggest trend.


----------



## Nats (Jan 26, 2009)

DrewsifStalin said:


> so djent is out, can we use diggadin instead of triplet?
> 
> IE
> 
> ...





i didn't get what you were trying to say till you used it in a sentence


----------



## Anthony (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't understand all these crazy bumps as of late.


----------



## sami (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah, can't we all just be djentlemen?


[action=sami]runs[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2009)

Damned kids....ldman: 



Lame, I really don't want to start hearing polyrhythmic pig squeal core.....


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2009)

Bah, wtf, old thread is old...


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 26, 2009)

get off my lawn


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 27, 2009)

maliciousteve said:


> I REALLY WANT TO START AN OPEN CHORD BAND WITH INCOHERENT SHOUTING AND FARTING



i lost my lunch in my pants? 



Zepp88 said:


> Bah, wtf, old thread is old...



 i should have noticed that


----------



## sami (Jan 27, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> get off my lawn



give him the stick, DON'T GIVE HIM THE STICK!


----------



## Concerto412 (Jan 27, 2009)

sami said:


> give him the stick, DON'T GIVE HIM THE STICK!



..dammit, where have I heard this


----------



## sakeido (Jan 27, 2009)

Concerto412 said:


> ..dammit, where have I heard this



GI JOEEEE


----------



## bulb (Jan 27, 2009)

sami said:


> give him the stick, DON'T GIVE HIM THE STICK!



you're not my dad!!


----------



## Randy (Jan 27, 2009)

bulb said:


> you're not my dad!!



Who wants a body massage?


----------



## ElliotOMNOM (Jan 27, 2009)

Randy said:


> Who wants a body massage?



My knuckles are a little sore....


----------



## bulb (Jan 27, 2009)

i just wanna ride my motorcy.......................................................................cle


----------



## HamBungler (Jan 27, 2009)

Porkchop sandwiches! GET THE FUCK OUT!!!


----------



## Jagw (Jan 27, 2009)

what is even happening here now?


----------



## sakeido (Jan 27, 2009)

Jagw said:


> what is even happening here now?



Hey Kid, I'm a computer


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 27, 2009)

hey guys im totally going so fast AW FUCK


----------



## groph (Jan 27, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Rick (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow. Talk about a thread derailment. 

Those "kids" are fucking idiots. A "djent band with pig squeals?" Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## liquidcow (Jan 27, 2009)

It does annoy me how every little technique gets picked up on as a genre or style in and of itself. The same thing happened when all the kids found out what sweep picking was and it's now this massive thing. I always thought of it as just another technique among other techniques. To make a genre out of something like djent is ridiculous.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 27, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> It does annoy me how every little technique gets picked up on as a genre or style in and of itself. The same thing happened when all the kids found out what sweep picking was and it's now this massive thing. I always thought of it as just another technique among other techniques. To make a genre out of something like djent is ridiculous.



Apparently it is a genre now though, and a broad one at that  my tunes get no respect on the Sneap forum because they are apparently djent


----------



## Rick (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone who calls "djent" a genre is an idiot.


----------



## bulb (Jan 27, 2009)

aw man hes doing it again!
brian, you aint no pimp dude!


----------



## sakeido (Jan 27, 2009)

nice catch, Blanco Nino, but too bad your ass got saaaaaaacked


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 27, 2009)

bulb said:


> aw man hes doing it again!
> brian, you aint no pimp dude!



Where's mah money?


----------



## budda (Jan 27, 2009)

you're not cookin'

 i forgot alllll about that stuff  great memories of band practise


----------



## HamBungler (Jan 27, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Where's mah money?



 Get the FUCK off my ice!


----------



## bulb (Jan 27, 2009)

i totally h4xx0r3d your mom's ass last night!


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 27, 2009)

mom dad come here you gotta see this this is so co-_SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII_

edit: ok best one


----------



## sami (Jan 28, 2009)

thread direction: OMFG


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 29, 2009)

m3ta1head said:


> mom dad come here you gotta see this this is so co-_SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII_
> 
> edit: ok best one




Epic


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 29, 2009)

just to talk about the initial subject of this massively unhinged thread: i&#180;m starting to take notice of people referring to Djent as a style or genre lately, especially on youtube, where people make videos called "djenty riff" with no trace of a single damn djent in there at all...

so yeah, people calling djent a genre = fail


----------



## bulb (Jan 29, 2009)

orange life vests are for pussies!


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 29, 2009)

Mememememe memememe memememememememe


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 29, 2009)

DON&#180;T GIVE HIM THE STICK!!!


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't fucking look at me when I'm talking to you!


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 29, 2009)

BUBUBUBUBUBUBUBU!


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 29, 2009)

WHERE THE HELL DO I ACQUIRE ONE OF THOSE SHIRTS 

1 










2








3ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 29, 2009)

Not sure they do them anymore, after the guys who created GI Joe hit them with a ceast and desist, everything connected with GI Joe and Fensler Film dwindled.

I've had that about 4 years though


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 29, 2009)

That's a shame, considering that satire is a constitutionally protected part of free speech.


----------



## sami (Jan 29, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> BUBUBUBUBUBUBUBU!



WANT!!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 29, 2009)

mimimimimimimimimi...

mimimimimi...

mimi.


----------



## bulb (Jan 29, 2009)

my god its like im looking in a mirror,
does your mom still hang out at dockside bars?


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 30, 2009)

TonalArchitect said:


> Oh God, please, someone photoshop a top hat on Martin while headbanging or Jens while expressing a metal face.



OHHH HAI GUISE!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, this isnt offtopic, guys. Cut this shit out.


----------

